# Log end sealing idea.



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

Hoping to have several trees cut up soon and have been thinking about the cheapest option for sealing the ends. We have a bunch of left over paint at work so I was looking it over to see if any was dried up or not in good enough shape to use again that I could take home. Well I stumbled across a piece of a bucket of floor wax that was leftover from the cleaning co. that waxed and buffed our floors. I'm thinking about giving it a try. I doubt its much different from anchorseal. Anyone used this stuff?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

MS Sportsman said:


> ....a bucket of floor wax that was leftover .....giving it a try.


Sounds like a good idea. Let us know how it works. I bet, gallon for gallon a new can would cost more than anchorseal, but since it's free...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It's better than nothing, if it's thick I bet it works pretty well.


.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ya I don't see how it couldn't work..it's purpose is to keep water coming through from hitting the floor. Give it a shot! Let me know how it goes in curious


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

djg said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Let us know how it works. I bet, gallon for gallon a new can would cost more than anchorseal, but since it's free...


I think it runs about 75 bucks for 5 gallons, but like you said its free this time. If it works good I might can ask around and find some cheaper through some connections.


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

Daren said:


> It's better than nothing, if it's thick I bet it works pretty well.
> 
> 
> .


Its pretty thin in the bucket. You could probably put it out through a pump up sprayer, but it seems to set up with a thicker film as it dries. It will probably take two coates to seal because the first will probably suck right in the grain.


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I cut my trees and used this stuff the other day. Kind of hard to tell how its going to do yet especially since I have never done any end sealing before. I had limited tractor time to load my logs so I had to put it on in a hurry. I rolled one coat on each end and didn't get much of a chance to let it dry before I had to start a second coat because they were already starting to load them up. I wanted to take some picsto share, but there was no time for that either.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

It will work but it DOES DULL BLADES! Paint is abrasive and it can dull the tips quickly! Been there done that!


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

Kirk Allen said:


> It will work but it DOES DULL BLADES! Paint is abrasive and it can dull the tips quickly! Been there done that!


It was commercial floor wax. Not paint. I wouldn't think the wax would hurt.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

My bad, for some reason I read paint into the post. Wax is not a problem!


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

Not sure my floor wax did so well. The cherry was splitting before we even cut it. Walnut seems to be doing ok.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I used wood glue (aliphatic resin) to seal a log last fall because it was handy. Log is in my pole barn on blocks and it hasn't checked at all.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

HomeBody said:


> I used wood glue (aliphatic resin) to seal a log last fall because it was handy. Log is in my pole barn on blocks and it hasn't checked at all.


I use wood glue on valuable stuff. Works better than anything I have tried, including anchorseal. But expensive so I only use it on valuable stuff.


----------

